# Banana Boat Product Shot



## Chriss (Feb 15, 2010)

Just messin around with some backgrounds and lighting and such and i kinda liked how this one came out. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 15, 2010)

Dislike: The highlights, the corners that have some Vignetting or something... The colors look like they were blasted with light and washed out. It's also tilted to the right a bit.

The focus is good, and the background is a neat new direction for you.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 15, 2010)

Alright thanks. Heres without the vingetting. Better?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 15, 2010)

Much better.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes!

Now heal out the flares


----------



## Chriss (Feb 15, 2010)

Hows this?


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 17, 2010)

Try more side light through diffusion tissue. You're almost there!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 17, 2010)

Much better without the flares.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 17, 2010)

Good tips from everyone. :thumbup:

And the image is getting better.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright thank you all of you. Ill fit in a reshoot when I get back home with some more side light and such. Thank you all very much!


----------



## djmoonlight (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats with this ..?   The image is going better and batter ..


----------



## Professional (Feb 25, 2010)

I am planning to start product shoot i hope by this year, in my country i can't shoot much landscape which is my favorite as we don't have amazing or green and wet landscapes and no nice nature, and the weather is very hot most of the year, so i better change it to product as i am staying at home most of the time.


----------

